# Assorted wildlife from South Africa



## robertwsimpson (Sep 17, 2012)

Fairway Maintenance by robertwsimpson, on Flickr




Nile Croc Eye by robertwsimpson, on Flickr




Kudu Bull by robertwsimpson, on Flickr

Hope you like!  C&C is welcome.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 18, 2012)

Loin at Moholoholo by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## bs0604 (Sep 18, 2012)

love the croc


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks!  he was very cooperative, and I got lots more shots, but that one was my favorite.


----------



## Tony S (Sep 18, 2012)

I hate it when there is a warthog on my apporach shot to the green.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 19, 2012)

haha I know right.  Hey, better than an elephant or a hippo (which has happened on this course).


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 19, 2012)

wild dog stare by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



leopard walking by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2012)

Love the leopard shot! Great pose and you got all the cat without any clipping!

wild dog  -  maybe give it a contrast boost? It seems a little hazy/dull?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks!  you should see the unedited photo of the dog.  very overcast day, so lighting wasn't helping much.  I'll see what it looks like with some more contrast tonight if I have some free time.


----------



## jjparson (Sep 19, 2012)

That warthog is awesome.  Gives a whole new meaning to "hazard".  Really great shots.  Can I ask what length of lens you are using?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 19, 2012)

all sorts, I was using my 70-200 and 100-400 with and without 1.4x and 2x teleconverters.  if you click on the photo and go to the EXIF data, you can see the focal length for specific photos.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 20, 2012)

Slender Mongoose by robertwsimpson, on Flickr




Baby Zebra by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## DannyLewis (Sep 20, 2012)

I love wildcat's. We had a pet BobCat when I was lil guy, he got mean and wound up on the wall. The Black Panther's here (seldom seen) are amazingly beaufitul I love the way cat there was walking. He is in charge....great pictures I am jealous I cant go there.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks  you can go there, just save up your pennies!

here are some more:




Kudu Browsing by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



A Kudu bull and his mate by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## jaxx419 (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful! I'd love to go on a safari there... The animals look so skinny in the wild.


----------



## skwty (Sep 21, 2012)

Love, Love, Love the Cheetah and Lion photos!  Great work!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice! What camera and what lens?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 24, 2012)

jaxx419 said:


> Beautiful! I'd love to go on a safari there... The animals look so skinny in the wild.


haha yes they are much "fitter."


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 24, 2012)

skwty said:


> Love, Love, Love the Cheetah and Lion photos!  Great work!



That's a leopard, but thank you!



swiftparkour94 said:


> Nice! What camera and what lens?



They're taken with any combination of 1DIII, 5DII, 70-200 f/2.8, 100-400, 1.4x & 2x teleconverters, so if you want to know the info for a specific photo, check out the exif data.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 24, 2012)

Here are some more photos!




Ground Hornbill walking by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



Rhinos in the dark in the distance by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



The most photographed owl in the world by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



hyena trotting along by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



Wildebeest by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesychickx (Sep 24, 2012)

It must be wonderful to shoot all these beautiful animals!!! I would love to go to Africa x


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 24, 2012)

it was a really cool trip!  My wife is from South Africa, so we got to stay with some family and luckily, they knew all about the animals and how to find them and stuff.  it was amazing.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 27, 2012)

more:




We are best friends! by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



Baboon walk by robertwsimpson, on Flickr



Male Waterbuck by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 3, 2012)

Wildebeest Staredown by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesychickx (Oct 9, 2012)

you are indeed very lucky...although I'm not too fond of hyena's!!! they creep me out, my friend is always telling me that horrid fact, that the females have penises to show dominance :-s


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

robert, nice shots - the lion, the wild dog and the leopard look like they could use a slight increase in contrast as they look like they are "faded".  I just got back from a two week safari in Kenya - it was great.  Looks like I should plan a trip to South Africa - which part were you in - Kruger and if so, what part of Kruger? 

WesternGuy


----------



## Jonesychickx (Nov 3, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> robert, nice shots - the lion, the wild dog and the leopard look like they could use a slight increase in contrast as they look like they are "faded".  I just got back from a two week safari in Kenya - it was great.  Looks like I should plan a trip to South Africa - which part were you in - Kruger and if so, what part of Kruger?
> 
> WesternGuy



You guys are so lucky...always wanted to go to Kenya etc to see all the animals. I would love to go on Safari sometime, just need the pennies to do it :-s


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 5, 2012)

we were in Kruger for 3 full days, and bits and pieces of others.  we stayed mostly in the north/central area, as my wife's family lives in Phalaborwa.  We stayed in Letaba camp and one other that the name is escaping me right now.  We also hung out in the Sable Dam hide for a good while watching the elephants playing in the water.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 6, 2012)

robertwsimpson said:


> we were in Kruger for 3 full days, and bits and pieces of others.  we stayed mostly in the north/central area, as my wife's family lives in Phalaborwa.  We stayed in Letaba camp and one other that the name is escaping me right now.  We also hung out in the Sable Dam hide for a good while watching the elephants playing in the water.



Thanks Robert, I will put these locations in my "trips to take" folder for locations to visit when I work South Africa and Kruger into my itinerary.

WesternGuy


----------

